# Network link state changed to DOWN while only restating



## Roshen Perera (Dec 15, 2017)

While restating the FreeBSD server 11.1 it got stuck due to network interface state down. Please help me to fix this soon
error msg - re0: link state changed to DOWN


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2017)

Please provide some more information about your problem. What happens exactly? When does it happen? What have you tried to fix it?


----------



## Roshen Perera (Dec 17, 2017)

This is a fresh 11.1 server and soon after finishing the installation it will ask to reboot the server. Once I reboot the server it got stuck with this error msg - re0: link state changed to DOWN
I tried with another PC model as well but same issue comes up.
*But once I forcefully shutdown the PC and power up it will up the server with out errors


----------



## Snurg (Dec 17, 2017)

Show the `dmesg` output.


----------



## Roshen Perera (Dec 18, 2017)

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2017 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE #0 r321309: Fri Jul 21 02:08:28 UTC 2017
    [email]root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 4.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_400/final 297347) (based on LLVM 4.0.0)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz (3093.04-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x206a7  Family=0x6  Model=0x2a  Stepping=7
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x1fbae3ff<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>
  VT-x: (disabled in BIOS) PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8237932544 (7856 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <DELL   CBX3   >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1546521350 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80f5b220, 0) error 19
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <DELL CBX3   > on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pcib0: _OSC returned error 0x4
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x4000-0x407f mem 0xe3000000-0xe3ffffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xe0000000-0xe1ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
vgapci0: Boot video device
hdac0: <NVIDIA (0x0be3) HDA Controller> mem 0xe4080000-0xe4083fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <Intel Cougar Point USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xe4b40000-0xe4b403ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
hdac1: <Intel Cougar Point HDA Controller> mem 0xe4b30000-0xe4b33fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pcib3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xe2b10000-0xe2b10fff,0xe2b00000-0xe2b03fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x2c800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00100000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: d4:be:d9:cf:b2:09
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
ehci1: <Intel Cougar Point USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xe4b20000-0xe4b203ff irq 17 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci1
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel Cougar Point SATA600 controller> port 0x50d0-0x50d7,0x50c0-0x50c3,0x50b0-0x50b7,0x50a0-0x50a3,0x5090-0x509f,0x5080-0x508f irq 18 at device 31.2 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
atapci1: <Intel Cougar Point SATA300 controller> port 0x5070-0x5077,0x5060-0x5063,0x5050-0x5057,0x5040-0x5043,0x5030-0x503f,0x5020-0x502f irq 18 at device 31.5 on pci0
ata4: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ata5: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_syscontainer0: <System Container> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
nvme cam probe device init
hdacc0: <NVIDIA GT21x HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <NVIDIA GT21x Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <NVIDIA GT21x (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <NVIDIA GT21x HDA CODEC> at cad 1 on hdac0
hdaa1: <NVIDIA GT21x Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <NVIDIA GT21x (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa1
hdacc2: <NVIDIA GT21x HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa2: <NVIDIA GT21x Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc2
pcm2: <NVIDIA GT21x (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa2
hdacc3: <NVIDIA GT21x HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa3: <NVIDIA GT21x Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc3
pcm3: <NVIDIA GT21x (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa3
hdacc4: <Conexant CX20641 HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac1
hdaa4: <Conexant CX20641 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc4
pcm4: <Conexant CX20641 (Analog)> at nid 28 and 26 on hdaa4
pcm5: <Conexant CX20641 (Analog)> at nid 25 and 29,27 on hdaa4
ugen1.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus1
ugen0.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024> at usbus1
uhub2 on uhub0
uhub2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus1
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024> at usbus0
uhub3 on uhub1
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
ada0 at ata4 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
cd0 at ata5 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <SAMSUNG HD103SJ 1AJ10001> ATA8-ACS SATA 2.x device
ada0: Serial Number S246J90B121737
ada0: 300.000MB/s transferscd0: <TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-H653H D800> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: Serial Number R75N6GHB605438
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
 (SATA 2.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors)
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s1a [rw]...
uhub3: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen0.3: <No brand KVM> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub3
ukbd0: <No brand KVM, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 3> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
ums0 on uhub3
ums0: <No brand KVM, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 3> on usbus0
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=1
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## Roshen Perera (Dec 18, 2017)

Currently re0 is Up and running but once i restart the server it will stuck on re0: link state changed to DOWN


----------



## Snurg (Dec 18, 2017)

I remember I had to do some miibus setting years ago to get my particular realtek card working.
The problem was the same, it needed a hard reset to be recognized.
The performance of Realtek stuff is abysmal anyway, so better disable onboard realtek NICs, throw away Realtek cards, and use a good pci NIC.

Is this the dmesg from the first boot or from the failing successive boot?
(The strange interface going down up down up again can also be caused by other things, like dhclient problems etc, but that needs more info)


----------



## Roshen Perera (Dec 18, 2017)

this is after failing successive boot


----------



## Snurg (Dec 18, 2017)

Wait until SirDice comes online.


----------

